# Good Custom E-Vite Designs



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

My wife convinced me (I think) to not send out paper invites this year. It will save us about $100 and me a ton of aggravation with printers and ink cartridges. The only thing I think I might regret is no fridge magnet. But we can get to all of our invitees with reliable e-mail.

I just registered for EVite, I like the benefit of keeping track of RSVPs, being about to send out updates, etc. I am going to do a series of "teaser" videos that will allow me to keep the party fresh in everyone's mind.

I played around just bit with EVites custom design screens. I have snagged a ton of good Zombie images of Google (this year's theme) and uploaded one as a background. So it looks possible to do something that looks good and links to the graphics in the video. 

Anyone doing H party EVites? Got a linke or a screen shot? I'd love to get some ideas....


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey!

I used to do evites every year, but it seems the technology is very stale... The worst part is they seem to be the only game in town. I like to add custom pics, backgrounds, movies and music to my evites and always have problems.

I'd love if someone knew about another online invitation that tracks guests but is way easier to customize.

EVERYONE is on facebook, but their invitations or "event" pages are really boring and you can't customize.

let me know how it goes


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

We've used evite every year and you are limited on how much you can customize, but the fact that it tracks everything and makes it easy for mapping, et al is just sooooo worth it to me. Last year was the first year I even bothered with importing my own image. I try to jazz things up with font and wording.

This year we are going to do a video invite and then back it up with the evite, so that I can again track the responses. Evite did just start a beta of their new site - I haven't checked out the features on that. And I am also a little worried about their stability... I've just started checking into the site again in the past few days, and it seems a bit wiggy. Might be that the dual-platform support they're trying is not going so well....

I've attached some shots of past evites - nothing fancy, as expected with evite.... 

And wording from our pirate party one year:

Avast there, me hearties!

Time to dance the hempen jig and get yerself a good bout of the Davies, har!

Aye. Freebooters welcome - no need to e'en bring yer own Black Jack, the grog will be flowin' freely, mateys. So, prepare to hoist a glass and turn out a fine shantey or two. And booty all around, ye scurvy lot of scallywags!

Yer stalwart hosts do most humbly request that ye gird yer loins in some proper monkey jackets and the like, as befits the spirit o' the seasoning.

[TRANSLATION: Attention, my friends. We would like to invite you to 'hang out' and have a frightfully good time. Everyone is welcome. The wine, song, and fun will flow quite freely. Costumes are welcome in the spirit of the Halloween season.]


----------



## CrImSoNtOuCh (Sep 6, 2008)

I think I"m going to have to try evites this year


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

I do snail mail invites because, as adults, all we get in the mail is bills. I think mail invites are more memorable and definitely more fun!

Just my two cents.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't give up my paper (or cloth, glitter, bead...) invites either. Even with postage prices mounting, I'll hand deliver before I totally give up the ghost. I do use facebook for a save the date, but Evite bugs me in the way it tracks every time you look at the invite, whether you've opened, etc. I can appreciate the greener option, but I am too attached to invites as the first impression of my party 

That said, I'm not nearly done with mine, oops!


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree with HeatherEve !! I am just to darn old fashioned... I like to give something they can touch!! I am just to darn Artsie Fartsy to give it up. Everything is too electronic anymore and not personal! I will keep doing it my own "Green" way and keep it close and personal! 

That being said !!! I have seen some really neat looking video invites and E vites!! Please share yours when it's complete!! And Good Luck!!!


----------



## jmo (Sep 17, 2010)

*Punchbowl Halloween Invitations*

Have you ever heard of Punchbowl.com? They are a great alternative to the generic, invitation-only websites that leave hosts on their own for the rest of the party planning. Punchbowl is a one-top site that helps you plan a party from start to finish including customizable invitations, party supplies, potluck organization, party favors, local vendor search, and much more. 

They also have a wide variety of Halloween invitations.. check it out! 
http://punchbowl.com


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

jmo said:


> Have you ever heard of Punchbowl.com? They are a great alternative to the generic, invitation-only websites that leave hosts on their own for the rest of the party planning. Punchbowl is a one-top site that helps you plan a party from start to finish including customizable invitations, party supplies, potluck organization, party favors, local vendor search, and much more.
> 
> They also have a wide variety of Halloween invitations.. check it out!
> http://punchbowl.com


I just checked it out. I don't like the limited amount of text space available, or being required to upgrade to use a number of templates. I'll stick with e-vite for now.

Eric


----------



## rokzmom (Oct 23, 2009)

We use e-vites for this party. While I love the idea of making home made ones, the cost is prohibitive, and frankly I'd rather spend my $$$ on decorations, prizes and liquor. Thanks to an over-zealous friend who wants to know our theme for next years' party in January, we have become a bit unconventional. Our party theme is alphabetical. As in A. B. C. Started this last year, and had amazing creativity in the costumes! This year, our theme is the letter "B." And it won't stand for boring. Here is the wording for our invite:

Beware of the beasts
That bay at the moon,
Be careful ‘cause Halloween’s
Coming ‘round soon.

Break away from the bunch
With a costume unique.
Being boring’s a bummer,
Odds of winning are bleak.

Our bash is brought to you
This year by “B,”
Don’t be bashful! Be bold!
Bizarre, blithe, batty!

Beyonce? Beetlejuice?
Betty Boop? Bumblebee? 
Bimbo? Barack? Bozo?
Barenaked Lady?

More prizes will be given
For costumes this year,
So be sure to be clever.
We’ll be sure to have beer.

Bring something delicious
for friends old and new.
Be ready to tempt fate
with a beverage of blue…

Check out ‘Minute to Win It’
If you want to prepare
For the games we have planned.
If you don’t, then Beware!

Adults only
R.S.V.P. by October 23rd

Our decor will include lots of Bats, Body parts, Black cats and scary Babies.  Should be fun, and a bit unorthodox...


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I use Evite all the time. True, you can't customize it that much. In the early years, there used to be an option to include a sound file (not a whole song) - not sure where that option went. But it really is great for tracking who's coming and who's not. If I had the time and money, I would go ahead and send custom-made paper invites.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I use evite, too, but I send out my regular invitations first and use evite simply to keep track of the rsvp's. I have found over the years (and numerous parties) that people are more likely to rsvp via evite than they would if I give my number. So, I incorporate both because I can't give up trying to be creative and fun on the invitations either. It's my favorite part of the party planning process!!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

This is the best I could do:










So we are off and running! I like also that I can see in the invite list who has viewed the invite. I'll use E-vite to send up dates and links to teaser videos later in the month....


----------

